# Retirement



## scottyvank

I'm really new, but I want to heat about retirement. Where do I look?


----------



## k777

Hi there,
Since you're in Thailand forum, Bangkok is one of the choices. But there'll be some cons;
1. Bad road traffics
2. Infrastructure underdeveloped in non- downtown areas. However, still well better than neighboring countries
3. Safety in some contexts

Pros;
1. Low cost of livings
2. Varieties of foods and cultures
3. Strong expat communities
4. Beaches

The above are subjective.


----------



## bigt116

Can you be a bit more specific about what you want to know ?


----------



## Bangkok Baz

Do you plan tol ive in bangkok ? Or Pattaya or another place


----------



## ErichAndMillie

My wife and I are both over 70. If the bank requires insurance to open an account, then if the insurers will not cover us because we are over 70, then how do we open an account ?


----------



## ErichAndMillie

Also, is this requirement peculiar to only one bank, or do they all require insurance ?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

ErichAndMillie said:


> Also, is this requirement peculiar to only one bank, or do they all require insurance ?


I opened accounts at Siam and Krugsri banks but I was in my mid 60's at the time. Now, at 68, neither have ever asked if I have insurance.


----------



## 1novemberboy4u

Thai Bigfoot, do you have health insurance ?

If so , who with and how much.

Regards NovemberBoy


----------

